# Gen DIS



## chrish (Jun 16, 2007)

all the sticky threads need to be put in there own place to add more space for people to talk,   when i check it theres only 5 active postes  and alot of people will look at that and get confused and not say much.  for one what anyone says may go to the 2nd page and nobudy goes to the second page.   getting rid of all the stickies will increase the use of this section,   i check it for the 5 thats there and i go on to the next section if there was more active threads thare i would talk more and show more pix and such  but when it goes to the back pages its kinda lost forever.

thank you ADMIN for listining to my consern and improvment on this great site,  it is a good site with a good feel to it and i like it,  cant complain about the people at all but the site needs to change just alittle bit but not much,    just a tweek here and there


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 16, 2007)

I only see the sticky's when I go to the specific forum's, pork, beef, etc.  normally my view is the latest updates...


----------



## ultramag (Jun 16, 2007)

chrish, most of the stickies in the areas causing a problem are there because of the SMF Gathering going on this weekend. I was already going to bring up the the mods and/or Jeff that they need dumped back into general population as I find the clutter somewhat of a pain as well. They were stickied at the behest of the planning committee and I suspect will start to cycle into the archives after the gathering is wrapped up this weekend.


----------

